# The Aquaracer In Bloom.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Just playing with the new toy.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wish I had a watch tree in my garden. :lol: Great pic Mike. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Wish I had a watch tree in my garden. :lol: Great pic Mike. :thumbsup:


It's located right by the money tree. Don't you have one???


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had a watch tree in my garden. :lol: Great pic Mike. :thumbsup:
> ...


No I haven't!!! :crybaby:


----------

